# The elevator exception



## MTDB (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello all.   long time listener, first time caller.

I know that this issue has been beat pretty hard here and there has been a lot of good advice so thank you all for your efforts.  Perhaps I'm missing something here but my hangup is 1104.4 exception 1.   Code in force in my area is 2018IBC.  What definition of "area" is used by the IBC to reference the "aggregate area of not more than 3000 sf"?  I can't see using "story" as the exceptions explicitly points to an aggregate of  "stories, mezzanines, and occupied roofs".  It seems that the intent is to limit the occupancy on inaccessible levels so  do we use "building area" per IBC definition, which would exclude vent shafts and courts, etc but  include a rated exit stair).  or would we use "area" as we do to assign design occupant load?   The footprint of a stairwell is not insignificant when trying to squeeze every last usable sf out of a 2nd floor while trying to avoid an elevator in such a small building so all ethical arguments aside I would like to know where the code stands on this issue.       I understand the ADA side of this so I'm trying to keep this thread focused on the definition of  area.

Thank you


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 22, 2021)

"ouch" avoid is a negative to we access types.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't see "area" defined in ADASAD, so I would use whichever area (net or gross) is used to determine occupancy in IBC Table 1004.1.2.


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2021)

I would use building area.....


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 4, 2021)

steveray said:


> I would use building area.....


 I would also use building area. And FWIW vent shafts are not mechanical shafts. Vent shafts like open courts do not have a roof over them.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2021)

The Building Code does not Define Net or Gross Areas
I would use *Net or Primary function area *in determining elevator requirements, BUT Be carful, the interior configuration can change what is Useable.
These are the area Definitions i Use


*IBC, AREA, BUILDING. *The area included within surrounding exterior walls, or exterior walls and fire walls, exclusive of vent shafts and courts. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the building area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above.
*“Net” area *is that area actually usable by the tenant. 
*“Gross Building Area*” of a building is the total area comprised of the building's Footprint, see building area above. 

*2010 ADASAD*
A *"primary function" Area* is a major activity for which the facility is intended. Areas that contain a primary function include, but are not limited to, the dining area of a cafeteria, the meeting rooms in a conference center, as well as offices and other work areas in which the activities of the public entity using the facility are carried out.
(A) Mechanical rooms, boiler rooms, supply storage rooms, employee lounges or locker rooms, janitorial closets, entrances, and corridors are not areas containing a primary function. Restrooms are not areas containing a primary function unless the provision of restrooms is a primary purpose of the area, e.g., in highway rest stops.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 4, 2021)

mark handler said:


> The Building Code does not Define Net or Gross Areas
> I would use Net  in determining elevator requirements, BUT Be carful, the interior configuration can change what is Useable.
> These are the area Definitions i Use
> 
> ...


 The Building code does define FLOOR AREA, GROSS & FLOOR AREA, NET.

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, ramps, closets, the thickness of inteior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, ramps, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2021)

Tim Mailloux said:


> The Building code does define FLOOR AREA, GROSS & FLOOR AREA, NET.
> 
> FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, ramps, closets, the thickness of inteior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.
> 
> FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, ramps, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets


my correction.


----------

